# Hyatt Escala Lodge at Park City Utah



## MaryH (Mar 18, 2012)

Hyatt Escala Lodge at Park City Utah is on the Hyatt Points Chart but does not seem to be in the reservation system..  Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Carmel85 (Mar 18, 2012)

owners have to deposit a week into the Hyatt system before you will see anything, just like you are not seeing anything at Northstar Hyatt.

Good luck because the developer will not give up thier weeks either so you have little little luck in getting into either place.

Developers will rent out thier weeks why deposit them they can make a lot more $$


----------



## MaryH (Mar 18, 2012)

Carmel85 said:


> owners have to deposit a week into the Hyatt system before you will see anything, just like you are not seeing anything at Northstar Hyatt.
> 
> Good luck because the developer will not give up thier weeks either so you have little little luck in getting into either place.
> 
> Developers will rent out thier weeks why deposit them they can make a lot more $$



I have points in the system and can see the CO weeks, well mostly main street and Mountain Lodge..  But nothing in the UT


----------



## heathpack (Mar 19, 2012)

It has not been my experience that you need to "deposit" a week with HVC to see resorts.  In fact, I'm not even sure what that means, you don't ever deposit a week into the Hyatt system.  You either reserve your week, use your points to book another Hyatt week in HVC (at which point you lose your ability to reserve your week), or you deposit points into Interval.

I think you are not seeing the weeks because there are none available yet.  I doubt there will ever be very much availability in Park City, quite honestly.

H


----------



## Kal (Mar 19, 2012)

MaryH said:


> I have points in the system and can see the CO weeks, well mostly main street and Mountain Lodge.. But nothing in the UT


 
You don't even have to have points in your account to see availabilities.


----------



## IslandTime (Mar 27, 2012)

Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but I took it to mean nothing is showing up there because no owner there has deposited a week (not that we need to deposit a week in order to see something).


----------



## MaryH (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes and I did not see anything on the main Hyatt website, just the points chart so wondered about it.  So like the Miami Blue this is an affiliate.


----------

